# how long do i wait until i can put on advantix on a dog after a flea bath?



## gizmobaby (Apr 30, 2007)

My guess would be 2 weeks until I can apply Advantix on her. I rescued her yesterday as a stray, and I took her to the groomer's today to get groomed. She had a lot of fleas, so the groomer immediately gave her a flea bath. I already bought Advantix, but I want to know what's a reasonable amount of time to give her the topical, so I don't end up overdosing.


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

I think it is safe at anytime once your dog is dry. Does it say in the paperwork that is in the box not to use it after a flea bath?


----------



## Ocsi (Oct 11, 2009)

since she had a flea bath I might have asked the groomer (or call the vet)
but i usually put the flea medicine on after baths (not before, LOL) or just put it him on the day my reminder comes up on my phone for it, bath or no bath


----------



## kazuldra (Jan 4, 2010)

We normally tell our clients 48 hours (2 days). It's mainly for the purposes of letting the oils in the skin replenish so the spot-on product spreads out and works better. 

Typically, your flea shampoo will have little-to-no residual effects after the bath. It's designed to kill the parasites and hold them off for maybe 24-48 hrs. The pesticide in the shampoo will be different than what is in your topical treatment, so a double-dose is unlikely.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I also have heard from many groomers and vets to wait at least 48 hrs. esp. after a medicated bath. You don't want to OD your dog on Pemethrines.


----------

